# Took some outdoor pics of the Hamer :)



## budda (Apr 19, 2009)

I took some outdoor pics of the Hamer, though I would share 



























I hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

7815641156 said:


> iseekblog.com


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 27, 2009)

This is a really beautiful instrument.


----------



## loktide (Jul 27, 2009)

that looks hot!


----------

